# Question on firewall logs and outside IP's attacking network



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

I was reviewing my firewall logs this morning, (New firewall installed) on my home network and I see a bunch of denied requests from IPs coming from China, Turkey, Columbia through the SSH and telnet ports. 

Very strange I must say and why would IPs originating from these countries have anything do do with a home users network LOL

I can guess they are scanning IP ranges? Looking for holes in the internet I suppose. Not having a firewall before and only protected from a regular router, I am wondering how often these types of attacks happen to all internet home users... Maybe its part of the internet and how people get hacked, unsecure, networks ?


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

"I can guess they are scanning IP ranges?"

Yes. The firewall is doing what the firewall is designed to do. This is common. You only have to worry if you see them actually connecting to a device on your network.


----------

